# Parrot Asteroid HU into Bose Coupe



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

After doing my research on here I thought I'd have a bash at installing a Parrot Asteroid HU into my Bose equipped Coupe.

I bought :

PC9-410 harness adapter (suitable for Bose Coupe and HU with RCA outputs) It comes with 2 cables. I understand the second (black - without RCAs) is not required - the HU cable can go straight into the Audi harness.

1 x ground loop isolator - goes between the HU RCA outs (front left & right) and the PC9-410 male RCA's
(apparently only one GLI is needed for the coupe, as only the front speaker RCA outs on the HU should be used, I presume the rear speakers receive signal from the ISO cable ??)

PC5-90 antenna amp (ISO to DIN - Audi is ISO and HU is DIN - could be the other way around though  )

FP-05-04 fascia/faceplate

Unfortunately I have discovered a few little issues that I could use some help with.

There is a brown connector coming out of the Audi harness (ground?) What's that all about ?

The volume level is very very low, and I cant hear anything from the rear - do I have only half Baose or something ??










Ignore the wiring in the photo below, I've since realised that the blue wire connects to the HU and the rear RCA's shouldnt be connected at all, I think :-S)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

perhaps someone might be able to at least confirm that the brown connector on the audi harness is indeed an earth/ground ?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi i don't know about that brown cable i don't have one on mine, as for a ground on the new head unit then any bare metal part of the car is ground.

the aerial just needs a switched live feed to power it when the aerial is on, also you need to switch on the bose amp. 
If you have a hunt around on here everything your doing has been done before..


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

NIGHTMARE - not going well ...

First problem is the two blue wires -. when I connect the pc9-410 blue to the Asteroid (which is going male to male!) I do get sound - but its very very low (seems to be front only - too quiet to tell). Then there's the antenna amp blue - god knows...

Secondly - the Asteroid wont go in completely. Its not the cables obstructing its path (I tried without ANY cables attached) its the actual "housing" in the dashboard - there's just no clearance, something inside there obstructs the already very shallow Asteroid (I have fitted the fascia plates, could they be blocking the path ? I've read on other threads about "fitting a cage" - the Asteroid didnt come with any "cage" - anyone know if this could be whats wrong ?

The Asteroid has 4 RCA outs - the PC9-410 has 4 RCA ins - I've been connecting all of them (with GLI's inline) but after reading another thread it sounds like that not correct. Could this be why the volume is so low ?
When I was ringing around to get an installation quote one bloke mentioned "half Bose or full Bose" - maybe that has something to do with the levels being so low ?

Anyway I have an installer guy booked for Monday arvo, but it really hurts to pay someone else to do it after spending so much time to research the whole shebang and sourcing all the components for the best price. I only hope he has a solution for the low volume and the lack of clearance.

As for the Asteroid itself, I noticed it takes a while to boot up, I could live with it - but urgh.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

how long does it take to start up? 10 seconds?

Also some head units require the RCA's to be activated, or the output style to be defined, maybe these might be in the settings somewhere.
Richard


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Don't forget it is having to fire up android so may not be instant.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> how long does it take to start up? 10 seconds?
> Also some head units require the RCA's to be activated, or the output style to be defined, maybe these might be in the settings somewhere.
> Richard


The boot time is more like 30 seconds ..
I went through the all the audio settings - nothing like that in there unfortunately. I read today that the pre-outs voltage is 6V peak-to-peak - although I've no idea if that is compatible or not.



OeTT said:


> Don't forget it is having to fire up android so may not be instant.


Sure, I wouldn't expect an instant boot - just wanted to point out this to anyone reading the thread and curious about the pro's and cons of the unit.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

boots instantly if you arent out of the car for 30mins as it just goes to sleep. Have you had another big brand headunits to compare it to?

I dont know what to do, im trying to chosse between this an alpine ida colour screen one

When you say boot, is it 30 seconds before it starts playing music?

Richard


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> boots instantly if you arent out of the car for 30mins as it just goes to sleep. Have you had another big brand headunits to compare it to?
> When you say boot, is it 30 seconds before it starts playing music?
> Richard


I've not had any other big brand headunit to compare to no, only the Concert unit in the TT originally.
When I was experimenting with the Asteroid, if they key came out of the ignition it shut down completely - but it did remember the last "source" if rebooted soon after (30 minutes?). It takes about 30 seconds to get to the menu, but as far a I can tell it does not resume _*playing*_ music :-(
I should point out though that I was constantly removing and re-attaching the power source as I experimented.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

from what I have read if you turn the car off and then back on again wthin 30 mins it will resume from where it left off, longer than that and it a to completely boot up, when it does that if you press source it then resumes what it was last playing


----------



## Lozsale (Oct 11, 2011)

Having read this post last week, I had mine installed professionally yesterday. Having quoted about an hour it took over two and had the guys scratching their heads a bit. Something to do with the old amp timing out as it doesn't recognise the android and switches off when the car is switched off. It all seems to be working perfectly now though but I can't balance front and rear only left and right - not a huge problem. As for the unit, it's ok and good to have the Bluetooth system in the car. It takes a bit of working out and might be a bit tricky to operate when travelling. One point is that the silver stereo cover will not shut so if you need to hide it when parked then you will have to remove the security cover. I will probably lose it! :?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lozsale said:


> Having read this post last week, I had mine installed professionally yesterday. Having quoted about an hour it took over two and had the guys scratching their heads a bit. Something to do with the old amp timing out as it doesn't recognise the android and switches off when the car is switched off. It all seems to be working perfectly now though but I can't balance front and rear only left and right - not a huge problem. As for the unit, it's ok and good to have the Bluetooth system in the car. It takes a bit of working out and might be a bit tricky to operate when travelling. One point is that the silver stereo cover will not shut so if you need to hide it when parked then you will have to remove the security cover. I will probably lose it! :?


What are your comments on the start up time? have you had another big brand head unit to compare it too?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

blue wire from ariel should be connected to hu (remote cable)

blue/white wire from rca's also goes to hu remote cable because it's turns on the amp when hu is on


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

also, you are loosing memory when ignition is off, that is why it take long time to load , 
switch over red and yellow wires


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sure, I new about switching the red and yellow and have already done so ;-)

I found this site where some guys are looking to "jailbreak" the Asteroid - rather like what has been done with the iPhone - allowing new apps and other functionality to be added without waiting for Parrot to add them. Early days, but promising ... :idea:

http://asteroid.gforums.de/


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Iv seen people also moaning on how it takes ages to load tracks and stuff. Perhaps you could take a little video of its start up and real operation when you get some time 

I really dont know what head unit to get


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> Iv seen people also moaning on how it takes ages to load tracks and stuff. Perhaps you could take a little video of its start up and real operation when you get some time
> 
> I really dont know what head unit to get


get pioneer p88rs, sound superb


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

If the guy gets it fitted on Monday I'll do that, no problem. But please, someone tell this N00B what a "cage" is ?

The Asteroid instructions say "1. Insert the cage and fix it into the dashboard using the bracket mounting tab."

CAGE ? Wha ? I dont see no cage ! All I see is a headunit ??? look at the photo I posted here - thats all I got in the box !
And I guess no-one knows what "half Bose/Full Bose is all about" ?? or why I'm getting low volume ! grrrrr [smiley=bomb.gif]

The Asteroid is the first of what will be the future of all ICE systems - eventually Apple will do a headunit and smash the whole thing. Until then Android will have to do ...


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## drewedgar (Oct 7, 2011)

The cage is the thin metal ali(i think) cage that the head unit sits in. On your second pic ( the one showing the wires) its around the head unit. You remove it from the head unit and fold the tabs out to lock it in place, the HU then slides in to this to be held in place.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

The car normally has a cage already in it, its the metal bit the oem headunit mounts into


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, seems stupid now but hey, easy when you know how eh - ahem ...



Lozsale said:


> Having read this post last week, I had mine installed professionally yesterday. Having quoted about an hour it took over two and had the guys scratching their heads a bit. Something to do with the old amp timing out as it doesn't recognise the android and switches off when the car is switched off. It all seems to be working perfectly now though but I can't balance front and rear only left and right - not a huge problem. As for the unit, it's ok and good to have the Bluetooth system in the car. It takes a bit of working out and might be a bit tricky to operate when travelling. One point is that the silver stereo cover will not shut so if you need to hide it when parked then you will have to remove the security cover. I will probably lose it! :?


I don't like the sound of not being able to balance the front and rear speakers - if only because it sounds like something was bodged. Perhaps the rear speakers were'nt actually hooked up ? I'd also really like to get the silver unit cover to close - I wonder if this can be achieved somehow (like not using all of the fascia parts as I read in another thread). I'll have a look tomorrow to see if I can prepare something for when the installer guy comes on Monday.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

if you have bose you can't balance the rears anyway theres not a rear channel the rears are just your base, the oem headunit just has a stereo feed out and the bose ame deals with the rest.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh, so the rear speakers dont get their own dedicated channels - the Bose amp just has a crossover ? Now it's starting to make sense why only the front speaker RCA's should be used on the PC9-410 ISO adapter. 
Although I still don't understand why I got such low volume, the amp must have turned on because I got SOME sound - when the blue wire wasn't connected I got no sound at all. Perhaps there's another part of the blue wire story that needs to be connected that wasn't ? The plot thickens ...
I think I'll have a better look at this now ..http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/Bose_Config.htm


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Lozsale said:


> Having read this post last week, I had mine installed professionally yesterday. Having quoted about an hour it took over two and had the guys scratching their heads a bit. Something to do with the old amp timing out as it doesn't recognise the android and switches off when the car is switched off.


Hi, excuse me - I'd like to ask you about the installation you had to fit the Parrot Asteroid.

After they removed the original radio (Concert?) did they remove any cage or other panels from within the head unit cavity ?
Did they have any problems fitting the cage that comes with the Asteroid ?
How did they overcome the problem you mentioned - with the amp "timing out" ?
Any other information about the install you think might be helpful for anyone wishing to install the Asteroid ?
If you weren't watching the actual installation, perhaps you could give me the name or number of the firm who did it for you, and perhaps the name/s of the individual/s who did it ?

Cheers, my installer comes tomorrow so I do hope you get a chance to reply before then


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

can you let me know how you get on, and how you actually wire it in, as im looking to put one of these in next week


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> can you let me know how you get on, and how you actually wire it in, as im looking to put one of these in next week


sure, my whole idea with this thread is to hopefully make the definitive guide to an install - I just hope the guy coming tomorrow knows his stuff !


----------



## Lozsale (Oct 11, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> Lozsale said:
> 
> 
> > Having read this post last week, I had mine installed professionally yesterday. Having quoted about an hour it took over two and had the guys scratching their heads a bit. Something to do with the old amp timing out as it doesn't recognise the android and switches off when the car is switched off. It all seems to be working perfectly now though but I can't balance front and rear only left and right - not a huge problem. As for the unit, it's ok and good to have the Bluetooth system in the car. It takes a bit of working out and might be a bit tricky to operate when travelling. One point is that the silver stereo cover will not shut so if you need to hide it when parked then you will have to remove the security cover. I will probably lose it! :?
> ...


Rich, This is the first non-standard unit I have installed. Takes about 30 seconds or so which is a bit odd but I guess it is more of a computer system than a simple stereo. Doesn't really bother me that much.


----------



## Lozsale (Oct 11, 2011)

mullum said:


> Lozsale said:
> 
> 
> > Having read this post last week, I had mine installed professionally yesterday. Having quoted about an hour it took over two and had the guys scratching their heads a bit. Something to do with the old amp timing out as it doesn't recognise the android and switches off when the car is switched off.
> ...


I wasn't present when they installed the unit. It was installed by Accutech UK in Winchester. They can be contacted at:
http://www.accutek.co.uk/
Good luck.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

The OEM head unit doesn't have a cage BTW.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, job done. The installer guy (Jeremy from Highdown Car Audio in Worthing, Sussex) was great - very friendly, helpful and professional.

First thing he did was jam the Asteroid cage in there - no messing about like I did - he rammed that sucker in there ! See further down for details on this...

Next he tested the signal using the PC9-410 and the signal was too low - just as I had experienced earlier.
He knew immediately that the solution was to use an Autoleads PC9-406 (listed as being for a Toyota MR2). He wired it in and signal was at the correct level straight away. He told me that the RCA outs would not be used at all and that the ISO harness would pass the signal to the amp - not requiring the use of a ground loop isolator. (damn, I bought 2 of those suckers!)

He suggested keeping all the cabling in the glovebox (2 USB female, 1 iPod, 1 GPS sensor, 1 Line and 1 microphone cable !) and I agreed as that suited me. He placed the GPS sensor above the glovebox area but UNDER the dash itself. He said that this position would give the best scope for a signal but was nice and tidy, being hidden away. The microphone was run across to the passenger side - up and under the trim to the rear view mirror (I was impressed ! this is why its worth getting a pro in !).

The whole thing was done in about 75 minutes, I was able to pay by card over the phone to their office. The install cost £50, the PC9-406 was £24.99. I have to say I feel it was worth it - I would never have done such a great job routing the cabling and I've not seen any mention ANYWHERE of using that particular Autoleads adaptor. I dont know why the PC9-410 works for some but not for all.

I specifically asked him NOT to fit a fascia adaptor so that he could get the cage in nice and deep to allow me to close the drop down metal cover on the TT dash. I still have it and to fit it I will have 2 options. The first is to only use the "top" part of the fascia and just secure it in place with a bit of blu tack. This will leave it sitting a little bit shallow, so quite a bit of blu tack would be required. The second option would be to modify the bottom part (the bit that screws in place first of all). Basically the ears and about 2 mm of the fascia would need to be cut off. This would give clearance and allow the parts to be secured with screws, then the 2nd "top" pieces could be snapped on. I'm not sure how the depth would be, but I estimate it would be near spot-on.

Now for a few small negatives. 
I have noticed a bit of low level "white noise" when no music is playing - I'll need more time to properly ascertain when that does and doesn't happen.
I've set the Asteroid to give a "maxbass" type effect - to me it sounds great, but there is a rattling vibration coming from the rear speaker - above the CD changer on the left. I might look into finding whatever is loose and dampening it !
As for the Asteroid itself - I'm still experimenting and have already found a few niggles. I think I'll do a full review of it here after I've had a bit more time with it.

Now I just need to pass my test so I can drive this lovely car ! haha !


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ah Nooo means iv got the wrong adapter lead  what niggles you found? Glad you got in in ok in the end


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

First thing I did was to install the latest update from Parrot - put the file on an SDcard - ran the installer app on the Asteroid - went fine. (asteroid_update_en_GB.plf)
Niggles :
I tried sharing my iPhones 3G connection and got it to pair (over bluetooth) but it kept failing/disconnecting and I never actually saw the Asteroid receive any data. The maps app needs to use the 3G connection, so no map appeared on the screen - but it might have found my position from the GPS, hard to tell. I wonder if THREE are blocking me from tethering ? I'm using a PAYG micro-sim.
The Asteroid seemed to be confused between me wanting to use bluetooth for sharing the 3G or for steaming audio. When I tried to play music from my iPhone, it tried playing it through bluetooth - and it failed miserably at doing so (stopping, starting). I did manage to take a call, and used voice control (not Siri, on the Asteroid) to play music from an artist (Nicolas Jaar ;-) But the bluetooth generally didnt fill me with confidence. Perhaps it's a bit of me needing more time with it, and a bit of the Android OS version being a bit on the bleeding edge.
The other thing was that the Android OS (currently) sees my iPhone 4S as an iPod classic - apparently this is only cosmetic. It would be nice to be able to control the music from the iPhone if I wanted to, the interface is much slicker and more familiar. The IPhone. however, says "accessory connected" or similar and does not allow input. You can of course hit the home button and control other apps - just not the Music app.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

you will need to pay another £50 for someone to come and show how to use this thing :lol: :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

lol, 
but nah - if there's one thing I *can* do - it's use the devices themselves. I'm very handy with IOS, but new to Android . Having said that, my job is in the gadget/tech field (music related) so no problems there. Its just very early days - I've had other things to do today and dont want to sit in the car fiddling for the sake of it.
The truth is I dont expect to use the Asteroid for much more than music. The iPhone 4S is FAR superior for GPS, voice control etc etc etc, but for £220 the Asteroid seemed like a good deal compared to other HU's for that price. I bought it purely for the geek factor as I will probably experiment with custom apps and other jailbreakstyle activities..


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh, one thing I really need now is a decent mount for the iPhone 4S. I like to keep my iPhone in a case so it needs to be one that can accommodate that - perhaps it will need to be one of those "universal" smartphone mounts ??

I don't really fancy a suction/windscreen solution - ideally I'd like one of those mounts that sits (behind and ?) between the two vents in the centre of the dash. I saw one like that on here but couldnt find anywhere selling them. Anyone ? 
Failing that I'll probably go for one that jams itself into a vent - anyone got any suggestions ? Millions of the things on e Bay - just hard to choose without touching them ...
Obviously it doesnt _have_ to have a dock connector on it as I've got a cable handy ... one that rotates would be ideal ...


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

This is the link for the mounts I have one for my gps there very good.

http://********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=222986


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Lozsale said:


> Having read this post last week, I had mine installed professionally yesterday. Having quoted about an hour it took over two and had the guys scratching their heads a bit. Something to do with the old amp timing out as it doesn't recognise the android and switches off when the car is switched off. It all seems to be working perfectly now though but I can't balance front and rear only left and right - not a huge problem. As for the unit, it's ok and good to have the Bluetooth system in the car. It takes a bit of working out and might be a bit tricky to operate when travelling. One point is that the silver stereo cover will not shut so if you need to hide it when parked then you will have to remove the security cover. I will probably lose it! :?


Sorry for being stupid here , but is there sound coming out of the rear speakers and you just can't adjust it, or is it that there's no rear sound at all?
I have no sound coming out of the rear speakers whatsoever and it's annoying the hell out of me!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

According to what Ive read on here, and what Ive found when getting this system installed - the Bose amp takes a single stereo signal and shares it to all 4 speakers (there's a fifth in the dashboard apparently). This means that you should be getting sound from all speakers, its just that you cant fade between the front and the rear - you can only fade the balance of left & right.
I'd love to know why some cars work fine with the PC9-410 harness, and why others dont - but Ive not found any info on here about it. In fact this thread is the only thread Ive seen where a PC9-406 is mentioned. I only hope the installer didnt make a mistake about the name of the cable he used, I'd hate to add to the confusion !


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

It must be to do with the drive voltage and current of the pre outs.I would imagen the reason you are getting white noise is because you loom is taking the normally amplified output from the asteroid then dropping them to line level. Doing it this way you have not ground loop isolators to remove the noise.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

So if the level from the Asteroid RCA outs is not compatible due to voltage/current or whatever, and dropping to a line level introduces white noise that cant be removed as there's no GLI - I wonder what is the RIGHT way to do it ? 
As the Asteroid doesnt have an On/Off button - I'm always going to be hearing the white noise unless I play music ! Not ideal. There must be a solution ...


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

you could cut the GLI into the loom or just pop the front of the head unit out. I dont know why the other adapter didnt work. I have heard people that buy cheaper version of ebay don't always were, same kind of problems little to no sound. Perhaps that was it.

Also if you needed to buy a new headunit, would you buy the asteroid again, or would you recommend it to someone? Need to make my decision soon.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I did buy the cable from e bay - but it wasnt all that cheap and the seller is a large ICE company with their own website. It was listed as an Autoleads cable.

The Asteroid is flawed, but its the only one of its kind and it is on the bleeding edge. The bells and whistles are no way near as good or refined as they are on an iphone. Like on a smartphone - the apps need internet access, so you'd either want a dedicated 3G dongle (and subscription) or a _successfully _ tethered 3G phone to make use of them.

MY experience has been that I could not successfully tether my iPhone 4S and get data down using my THREE PAYG sim. In fact its bluetooth implementation is FLAKY at best ! Constantly disconnecting, it's a PITA (but could be because Parrot havent tried their software with a 4S yet).
If music is the main use for your head unit - then I'm sure other ones can do it better and cheaper.
MY experience is that for no reason the unit stops playing sound out from the chosen source, I would NOT want to be faffing about with it because of that when driving. 
The illuminated buttons are white and CANNOT be adjusted to, for example red, like other units - but _can_ be dimmed. Overall I think it looks pretty tidy inside the TT. It is reserved, not at all flashy.
The thing about Asteroid is that it _can_ be updated and these problems _could_ be addressed - but when ? New apps and functionality _can_ be added - but when and at what cost ?

I have to say that as it comes right now - its not great, and they say you should never buy anything for what it _can _do later. For £220 it seems like good value - HOWEVER, it is not there yet ! I'm afraid I cant recommend it to anyone who wants it all to work flawlessly _now_.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

This afternoon I spoke to the guy who installed my unit about the hiss - he wants me to take my car to their workshop this time, and there's now talk of fitting attenuators (£25 each !) Frankly I'm starting to feel like this is becoming a bit of a nightmare ! [smiley=bomb.gif] Another ICE installer company today told me that there _IS_ a cable available that takes care of the whole scenario - but didn't give me the name - I'd need to take my car to them (and pay them of course). The saga continues ...


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Not sounding good. An attenuator just means they are reducing the line level output more. This should reduce the interference noises you are getting. How ever it will also reduce the signal level of all the sound too.

Also you avoided my question , would you buy one of these again now what you know now, about how it operates?

Also where are you based?

Richard


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> Also you avoided my question , would you buy one of these again now what you know now, about how it operates?
> Also where are you based?
> Richard


In a word - yes. _I_ would - because I'm a geek and I can put up with the niggles so I can have something to hack.
I'm based in Brighton
Mac


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Im on the edge I dont know what to buy. If the start up of the parrot is around 30 seconds, ill have a go at that I tihnk

Im in Horsham as you are local you may be interested in these on the 6th of November:

Goodwood breakfast club meet:
http://********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=230540

And the chopshop in the afternoon, where we all get stuck in helping to do mods on the cars
http://********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=236995&hilit=+chop


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks  hopefully I will pass my test next Monday and I can come ! :roll:

the Asteroid startup isnt that bad ..


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Good luck for the test!!!!! F***ing TT for a 1st car some ones doing alight in life, I hate to think what your insurance must be like!!
If your coming, remember to register for goodwood, so you can join us showing the cars off track side. All the details are on the thread.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

cheers ! 
I just dont have my priorities right, I spend what I've got on toys ! :arrow: Not having kids helps ...
The TT was only a few grand - cost the same as my motorbike (although that was only 6 months old as apposed to almost 12 years !) Insurance quotes Ive had so far come in at just under a grand ... I dont know how much lower I could get that down by choosing a different car - but I doubt I'd be seen dead in any of them !


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Decided to take the plunge and go for it. Seems like an okay bit of kit will take some getting used to some parts of it.

I never saw a brown plug like you showed in your install either. I also used the phono ISO adapter leads with GLI and it worked fine.










I also managed to do this  open and shut



Did this by leaving the fascia adapters out, pushing the cage all the way back, then my fascia adapters had a front and rear part, so I double sided taped the front into place either side of the unit.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well done  How much did you pay for your Asteroid (delivered) ?

You used the PC9-410 iso adapter? I wonder if you have half Bose and I have full Bose ? (or the other way around ?? gawd knows !)
You connected it to 3G or tethered it ? (I found out that THREE payg doesnt allow tethering, so I will be installing an app called TETHERME once the iPhone 4S is jailbroken). Also I discovered a phone company called GiffGaff that runs on O2's network, very cheap calls and unlimited internet ;-)

Blue wires connected correctly ? Turning off properly ? Good full sound front and rear ?

Typical that my setup had to be the one which wouldnt work with RCA's and speaker outs give a hiss ! greeeeaaaat .... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have barely had a chance to play with it. I dont know the adaptor name as I bought it second hand. it has a red plug, RCAs and an Amp remote lead.

The sound quality is spot on, full sound front and rears. I understand you only need to connect front and rear RCA in the roadster. Everything turns on and off properly. I do have a very small element of white noise. Which I shall look into at a later date. The problems you were describe it does sound like a poor quality or faulty lead to me. The functions seem to be okay but i haven't used it in anger yet. Hands free quality is very good and the Ipod works well which is why I bought it.

Apps and internet. Well I have Tmobile desire S, I cant find a setting on it to tether it using bluetooth only wifi. If you can help me with this I would appreciate it. I don't know how much you know about android.

Oh and I paid £240 for it. is that reasonable?

Richard


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> I dont know the adaptor name as I bought it second hand. it has a red plug, RCAs and an Amp remote lead.


hehe, there are several harnesses that have red plugs and RCA's ! I'm pretty sure it'll be a PC9-410 though (or similar if its not made by Autoleads) - I think I've just been unlucky that I cant use that adapter (and the GLI). It's either because the cable I bought is somehow dodgy, or its got something to do with "half Bose/full Bose". Unbelievable that these installer _professionals_ cant say conclusively ! I also find it strange that this issue hasn't been encountered by anyone on here ??



Rich196 said:


> I do have a very small element of white noise. Which I shall look into at a later date. The problems you were describe it does sound like a poor quality or faulty lead to me.


Just to be clear - the noise I get is when there is _no_ music playing. Otherwise, when listening to the iPhone, the sound is great (although there is some rattling at the back of the cabin). Radio is a wee bit noisy - but for quality - radio sucks anyway. Remember that because the PC9-410 gave a_ very _low signal - the guy ended up using a different cable that used the speaker out wires on the Asteroid harness. He said this would negate the need for a GLI - but it seems he was wrong !



Rich196 said:


> The functions seem to be okay but i haven't used it in anger yet. Hands free quality is very good and the Ipod works well which is why I bought it.


When you do get to use it a bit more - you may discover that sound stops coming from the iPod source if you are going in and out of other menu items. I agree the handsfree is decent, one thing Parrot do well ...



Rich196 said:


> Apps and internet. Well I have Tmobile desire S, I cant find a setting on it to tether it using bluetooth only wifi. If you can help me with this I would appreciate it. I don't know how much you know about android.


Afraid my ONLY experience of Android is the Asteroid ! If you do find a way to share the 3G over BT, make sure your call plan allows thethering or you may have to implement some sort of hack to get around the restriction.



Rich196 said:


> Oh and I paid £240 for it. is that reasonable?


Yes, thats not bad mate.

Where did you put your cables ? In the glovebox ? Where did you put the GPS sensor and the microphone ?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

mullum said:


> hehe, there are several harnesses that have red plugs and RCA's ! I'm pretty sure it'll be a PC9-410 though (or similar if its not made by Autoleads) - I think I've just been unlucky that I cant use that adapter (and the GLI). It's either because the cable I bought is somehow dodgy, or its got something to do with "half Bose/full Bose". Unbelievable that these installer _professionals_ cant say conclusively ! I also find it strange that this issue hasn't been encountered by anyone on here ??


im pretty sure it is the PC9-410, I have no idea what the difference is between full Bose and half Bose and how you tell the difference to be honest.



mullum said:


> Just to be clear - the noise I get is when there is _no_ music playing. Otherwise, when listening to the iPhone, the sound is great (although there is some rattling at the back of the cabin). Radio is a wee bit noisy - but for quality - radio sucks anyway. Remember that because the PC9-410 gave a_ very _low signal - the guy ended up using a different cable that used the speaker out wires on the Asteroid harness. He said this would negate the need for a GLI - but it seems he was wrong !


Same here I only get i when there is nothing playing or when the volume is set very low 1 or 2. I have a feeling its to do with the quality of the components inside the unit and there for nothing can be done. ( I only know a little bit about this as I happened to work for Bose fir a few years)



mullum said:


> Afraid my ONLY experience of Android is the Asteroid ! If you do find a way to share the 3G over BT, make sure your call plan allows thethering or you may have to implement some sort of hack to get around the restriction.


My contract has plenty of data, and I can tether using wifi but not bluetooth it seems I shall look into it.



mullum said:


> Where did you put your cables ? In the glovebox ? Where did you put the GPS sensor and the microphone ?


Cabling:
Mic, sitting able the mirror, ran the cable down the passenger side of the wind screen.
GPS, is sitting on top of the glove box for now, I shall see what reception is like. If its rubbish, i shall machine out the toast rack on the top of the dash for it to sit under that.
Ipod, Usb and Line in, they all come out in the pocket in fornt of the gear stick. Perfect Ipod size


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I see, so the noise might not be down to the type of harness but down to either the amp or the Asteroid ? If that's so I would feel bad holding the installer guy responsible ... :?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I shall be asking the company who sold me my asteroid, to see what they have to say


----------

